# Binky Free Calypso



## TinysMom (Jun 21, 2010)

I thought about posting this last week when Calypso died - but truth be told - I wasn't ready to do this thread - and the forum had lost some beloved bunnies that we've known for years (Scone and S'mores) and I didn't want to take attention away from their losses. I felt folks had enough of a shock from Scone and enough grief from S'mores...that I could wait on this...so I only posted in my blog.

Calypso was really called a different name - Iberia's Gilda - but she didn't like that name (and we didn't either) and while working with an animal communicator to prepare her and another doe for the flight here to Texas - we found out she liked the name Calypso...so that became her new name. 

Calypso's passing has been really hard for me - it was a shock because there were no warning signs - and because she was going to be the start of one of my new lines of flemish giants (to create my own lines). It felt like I not only lost her - but I lost that dream...and I've not been handling it well.

A bit about Calypso...she and Harmony spent a month at Ali's (JadeIcing) before I was able to ship them here - and she and Ali really bonded. Even after Calypso got here and had been here a while - I could tell that she missed Ali. So often I thought about just sending her back because I knew she missed Ali - even though I tried to love on her a lot. I felt guilty too because I found myself bonding with Harmony - a truly diva bunny (who has become a lovebug now with me - even if she can't play nice with other bunnies). 

Last Wednesday, I went into the rabbitry and reached down into Calypso's cage to pet her - and I noticed she had collapsed by the door. I touched her and she was BURNING UP hot...not just a fever - but burning up. Her heart was racing even though it was shallow. Robin got there within seconds...but she was unconscious the whole time and within seconds after Robin got there - she was gone.

For the last several days - I've been discussing this with several folks and we've been going back and forth on what it could've been. Flemmies are known for heart attacks - but she was only a year old. Nothing had happened to scare her - the dogs hadn't barked or anything like that.

But when I'd tried to breed her days earlier - she whimpered. I assumed she thought she was pregnant from when I'd tried to breed her before...so I took her out of the cage (I had not been able to feel any babies). 

Looking back now - I think she had an infection - whether it was a uterine infection or something else - I don't know. But she was burning up so hot - like if you were to touch a person's forehead when they had a temperature of 103 or something - it had to have been that.

She hid it well from me - she'd been eating/drinking/pooping/peeing. That morning she'd periscoped for her treat and even took seconds from me.

I don't understand it - I mean - I do - with my head. But my heart - is shattered. Flemmies take up such a big part of my heart (ok - so do others) - that when something like this happens - I question everything about myself. Why do I allow myself to have rabbits? Should I just give them all up? I must be a horrible person.

I'm finally doing ok - somewhat - today. I'm still crying.

But I'm not blaming myself. Had I known she was ill - I would have done everything possible to save her.

Truth be told - I think part of it was a heart problem - to this day - I think she loved Ali so much and missed her so much - that she was heartbroken. I find myself wishing I'd offered her back to Ali..not that Ali could've kept her due to their situation and they need to keep space open for fostering...

Anyway - Binky free Calypso - I hope you & Tiny & Puck & Samantha and all the others are having a blast up there. Somehow - I picture you more with Puck than with Tiny...I think you'd have his sense of humor or something...

Here are the first pictures I had of her - when Juan offered her to me. I know Ali has more - I'm hoping she can share them - and maybe a bit about her time with Calypso there.

I need to look it up - but I think she passed on her birthday - if not then - then within a day or two of her first birthday.

[align=center]










[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 21, 2010)

Binky free, big and beautiful Calypso! I know it was hard for you to write her post but I'm glad you did. Calypso was a special girl. I'm so sorry that you lost her. I know how you feel about wondering sometimes if it's really worth it to have rabbits because their deaths (particularly of some special ones) are absolutely devastating. In the end though you decide that the love is worth the heartache. I know I will remember Calypso and I think other people will too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 21, 2010)

We're so sorry for your loss of Calypso. Bunnies are just to darned good at hiding things. Our son came over to feed the rabbits when we were at a show and found Bonny dead in her hutch. She was our youngest, around three at the most with no sign of stress or distress either. Some times it just happens and you do yourself no good trying to second guess it either. Rest in peace big girl and binky free.


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 21, 2010)

binky free beautiful calypso. i was so sorry to read this when you posted it on FB. it always seems so cruel to we who love our bunnies that they hide their illness from us.

i hope by now you are feeling a little better and are able to let yourself grieve.

ray:


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 21, 2010)

awww i'm so sorry:rip:


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Calypso 

Binky free sweetie.
We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 22, 2010)

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Peg and Ali. I haven't been in this section for a week, and to see your 2 losses, Peg, is heartbreaking.

God Bless, Calypso, you big,beautiful girl

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 25, 2010)

What a beautiful girl and what a great name 
I am so sorry that you lost her Peg and Ali !!

She was gorgeous :angelandbunny:

RIP Calypso 
You were truly loved!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 30, 2010)

While I have read the thread I'm still not ready to post.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 30, 2010)

:sad: 

Heartbreaking for sure. 

So sorry for your loss. And sorry for not posting here sooner. 


sas :tears2:


----------



## myLoki (Jul 1, 2010)

So sorry Peg. I don't visit here often but I felt like I had to offer my condolences. 

t.ray:


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 1, 2010)

ray:ray: Sorry for your loss.


----------

